# Giant Rainforest Mating



## enigmaticgnome (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

This is the first time I've tried breeding mantis. I introduced a male and female Giant Rainforest Mantis together (hierodula majuscula), they have both been adults for 4 weeks now. The male jumped on her back and gave her a bit of a massage. For the next 10mins I could see he was trying to connect and didnt. I then moved them back into a tank and came back a little later to see he had made 'contact', but 10mins later when I checked they were unconnected. That was about 5hrs ago and he is still on her back, he doesnt look like hes trying to do anything, just sitting there. She doesnt seem bothered, I did give her a large cricket so she wasnt feeling hungry.

Do I leave them to do their business? Or should I separate them and try again in a couple of days? How long do they typically need to be connected for fertillisation to occur?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Orin (May 5, 2015)

If connection only lasted a minute or two there is little chance fertilization was successful.


----------



## enigmaticgnome (May 5, 2015)

So what do you think would be the best option in this situation? Leaving him on her to see if he tries again (though it doesnt look like he has tried in the last couple of hours) or trying to separate them and trying again later?


----------



## Machinar94 (May 5, 2015)

Try again tomorrow. You should try not to move them or create any distractions during this time as it can make them nervous and not want to mate. Sometimes, the male gets a little confused and is unable to mate, and he thinks that if he tries to get off her then he'll become her next meal, so he just sits there.

I think if they are connected for a few hours then it should be safe to say it was successful, however, my Giant Rainforest Mantids mated for 36 hours the first time and 22 hours the second time, so just be prepared if they continue to mate for days on end haha!

Good luck with your next mating attempt and hopefully you'll have a successful outcome


----------



## MantidBro (May 5, 2015)

i agree, id say try again tomorrow, give the fella some water and a snack so hes nice and ready! haha

Sometimes it does take them a moment to connect, and sometimes the female will move in a way that disconnects them, id also not move them. Also, a trick... Once they are connected, shut the light off! mantids cant see in the dark so its less likely that the female will try moving around.


----------



## littlebrotoo (May 5, 2015)

I had the same thing happen! I heard that if you he is just sitting there you should separate them.


----------



## enigmaticgnome (May 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! I separated them carefully (though with much difficulty!) and I will give it another shot today.


----------



## enigmaticgnome (May 5, 2015)

Update: We have connection!


----------



## MantidBro (May 5, 2015)

enigmaticgnome said:


> Update: We have connection!


Awesome!


----------

